# Compiling from Source - 11.2 - Memstick doesn't boot



## FabricioGuzzy (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I am compiling the sources for customization purposes and everything was OK until I tried to generate a memstick image file (ver11.2).
The IMG file is being created normally, but for some reason, the Image (memstick) file is not booting up. Not even the RUFUS software can recognize the image boot (It shows an error while loading the image file). I could write a pendrive using Win32Diskimage, but the pendrive can't boot the machine.
ISO file is working fine. no issues at all.
Any tip? Do I have to prepare my base machine with something that was not required for ver 11.1?
Any help will be very appreciated.

Thanks
Fabricio.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 3, 2018)

I am not sure how you built your image. You will see from this post how I built one that does boot fine.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/custom-freebsd-iso-img-file.68255/#post-407075


----------



## FabricioGuzzy (Dec 3, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> I am not sure how you built your image. You will see from this post how I built one that does boot fine.
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/custom-freebsd-iso-img-file.68255/#post-407075



I think the problem is related to EFI boot. Not sure how should I proceed on my base machine... if really required.


----------



## FabricioGuzzy (Dec 3, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> I am not sure how you built your image. You will see from this post how I built one that does boot fine.
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/custom-freebsd-iso-img-file.68255/#post-407075



The original freebsd IMG file contains 2 img files inside it (0.img and 1.img - 0.img is the efi partition for boot) For some reason, my IMG file doesn't contain the efi partition (comparing to an original freebsd img file). Trying to identify what is happening.


----------

